# LCD Displaying Line Dimming Color



## Akhilsaino1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys , 
i Have a SONY BRAVIA CX520 LCD TV . Recently I Have a Problem that is LCD Shows a Vertical Line Just a few inches(About 2 or 3 in) From The Left of the TV Screen And The Color In that portion will be dimmed Such as White Appearing As Light Grey and Red as Some Dark red and like that.
This LCD Does not have any Warranty. I Think This is the right place to discuss my problem and know the right solution . 

Thanks In Advance


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Check the ribbon from the display to the board see that it hasn't moved from its connector. If it checks out OK you need a new screen.


----------

